# Mac OS sur clé USB ?



## Komac (26 Mai 2003)

Serait-il possible d'installer un système 9 (OS X serait trop encombrant) sur une de ces "clé" USB (genre "PenDrive" mémoire flash) de 128 ou 256 Mo pour faire redémarrer un Mac dessus et faire de la maintenance ou des réparations.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà tenté le coup ?


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mai 2003)

Vu le débit de l'USB, je doute qu'une machine puisse démarrer sur un tel support !


----------



## Komac (26 Mai 2003)

Et pourtant sur OS 9, on peut démarrer sur des disques durs externes USB. (je n'ai pas essayé sur X)


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Vu le débit de l'USB, je doute qu'une machine puisse démarrer sur un tel support !  * 

[/QUOTE]
L'usb n'est pas en cause dans la lenteur de ce média, c'est sa techno mémoire qui donne cette lenteur...


Un Os 9 réduit sur une clé 256 ou plutôt 512 !...
Oui, pourquoi pas !...
Mais le Mac acceptera-t-il de booter dessus ?!...


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2008)

Bon.... aujourd'hui 5 ans après

Les clés USB font courament 4 ou 8 Go
On est passé à l'USB2
Les Macs INTEL bootent sur des disque USB dès lors que le formattage est en "Table GUI"

POurtant, il semblent que certaines clés USB soient bootables une fois MacOS X installé dessus, et d'autres pas...

Qui saurait comment identifier les BONS modèles de clés USB lors de l'achat (ou aurait des expériences positives avec certains modèles)?

Mon idée étant de me créer une clé bootable avec des utilitaires type DiskWarrior, TechTools Pro, DataRescue,.... plutôt que d'utiliser les CD ou DVD, booter sur ce genre de support étant TRES lent (et potentiellement une telle clé permettrait de booter un MacBook Air)


----------



## Luxpol (12 Avril 2008)

sur la clé grise (http://www.tdk-media.eu/index.php?id=87&WYSESSID=rfi76ddo93g32p2mu3kf8dasq3) c'est marqué bootable. J'espère que ça t'aide un peu.


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon.... aujourd'hui 5 ans après
> 
> Les clés USB font courament 4 ou 8 Go
> On est passé à l'USB2
> ...



j'ai une danelec de 1 go a 10 euros chez le carrouf qui boot sans probleme un macintel avec un techtool installer dessus


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Les tests de clés USB ne sont pas légion; tu peux déjà regarder là. 

Il existe aussi des clés firewire (400 comme 800) mais le marché semble être très confidentiel.


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2008)

merci de ces reponses. J'ai trouvé une clé USB MEMUP de 4 Go sur laquelle j'ai installé un système bootable grâce au freeware DasBot (après formattage en Table GUID) pour booter mon iMac Intel.

Par contre mes essais de demarrage sur la clé n'ont aboutis qu'une fois la clé branchée sur un port USB à l'arrière du Mac. Branchée sur le clavier, la clé est vue et proposée comme volume de boot (à l'allumage avec touche alt appuyée), mais le demarrage est impossible: roue dentée pendant de longues minutes, puis panneau "interdit de stationner".

Le demarrage sur  port à l'arrière se fait sans pb


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> merci de ces reponses. J'ai trouvé une clé USB MEMUP de 4 Go sur laquelle j'ai installé un système bootable grâce au freeware DasBot (après formattage en Table GUID) pour booter mon iMac Intel.
> 
> Par contre mes essais de demarrage sur la clé n'ont aboutis qu'une fois la clé branchée sur un port USB à l'arrière du Mac. Branchée sur le clavier, la clé est vue et proposée comme volume de boot (à l'allumage avec touche alt appuyée), mais le demarrage est impossible: roue dentée pendant de longues minutes, puis panneau "interdit de stationner".
> 
> Le demarrage sur  port à l'arrière se fait sans pb



r e m y ... r e m y ... les prises USB, sur le clavier, c'est de l'USB1 (c'est un hub USB1 branché sur de l'USB2, ça donne du 1 en sortie), pour booter, faut du 2


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> r e m y ... r e m y ... les prises USB, sur le clavier, c'est de l'USB1 (c'est un hub USB1 branché sur de l'USB2, ça donne du 1 en sortie), pour booter, faut du 2



Pascal! Pascal! sur le clavier alu branché sur un Mac récent (iMac alu), c'est de l'usb2!


----------



## divoli (13 Avril 2008)

Il y a peut-être une question d'alimentation, qui je suppose n'est pas suffisante pour booter sur la clé en la branchant sur le clavier...


----------



## MamaCass (13 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a peut-être une question d'alimentation, qui je suppose n'est pas suffisante pour booter sur la clé en la branchant sur le clavier...



Ca doit être ça, car ma clé USB Kingston 1Go en utilisation classique sur mon clavier alu et bien ca ne marche pas (alerte alimentation quand je la branche).


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Bon :rateau: moi, je n'ai que des claviers époque G4 et des Mac PPC. :rose:


A moins que, tout simplement il ne soit pas possible de booter au travers d'un Hub, faudrait essayer avec un hub alimenté, pour voir, si ça marche pas non plus, ça sera sans doute que pour booter sur de l'USB, faut que le medium soit branché directement sur un port USB "natif" (ce qui finalement, parait assez cohérent) !


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde

J'aimerais bien mettre un OS (OS X ou ubuntu) sur le disque dur externe que je vais m'acheter,

et d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est possible sans (trop de) problème avec les clés USB

Et les disques externes avec connectique usb ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

Seulement si tu as un Mac à processeur Intel, les PPC ne peuvent démarrer en externe que sur un disque Firewire !


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Avril 2008)

Ben en fait je viens de commander un firewire..... (ils l'ont déjà envoyé, donc demain je devrais l'avoir, ils ont rapides les suisses non??) donc j'aurais pas de problème

Mais je m'endormirai moins sot ce soir     (et aussi moins riche)


bonne soirée et merci pour l'info


----------



## MamaCass (15 Avril 2008)

Une info qui intéressera les technophiles :love:

J'ai installé Vista sur un second disque dans le MacPro.
Quand je branche un disque dur externe (2,5 pouces sans alimentation externe) ou ma clé USB 1 giga sur le clavier Alu, ça marche nickel.

Alors que sous OS X, j'ai une alerte : pas assez d'alimentation.

Je pensais que c'était une limite matérielle, hub USB sur clavier alu pas assez puissant... et bien on dirait que non ! 

ps : de plus, le macpro est plus silencieux sous Vista que sous OS X :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> ps : de plus, le macpro est plus silencieux sous Vista que sous OS X :rose:



Ben forcément, il fait moins le fier, il se la joue "discrète" !


----------



## MamaCass (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben forcément, il fait moins le fier, il se la joue "discrète" !



Clair que pour un Mac... c'est dur de se faire bilouter


----------

